# Easton EC90 Aero or SLX - which one



## tellwolfe

Hello All,
Due to a club deal, I plan on getting a set of Easton tubular. But I am torn on which wheel set to get. (A good problem to have.) The Aero or the SLX? I have Goggled my but off to find reviews, but there is very little on the Aeros and none, that I could find, on the SLX. I was hoping to get some input from my fellow cyclist who have raced or ridden with either set.

A little background: I live in Southern California and race mostly circuit races and road races. As you guest... the circuit races are flat and the road races have a lot of climbing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## david462

Aero. I get on a guy on my time all the time about going with the carbon SLX instead of the aero for the same price. The slx wheels are light, but they arnt that light. Aero is going give you a lot more. But, both wheels are awesome, and the hubs are awesome.


----------



## tellwolfe

Thanks David! Has anyone ridden the SLX? Anyone... Anyone...


----------



## wankski

i haven't but i agree with above... even in climbing, the EC90 aero is plenty light at c1.4kg. Losing the extra 200g or whatever won't make u any faster, but a 56mm aero rim might. 

sure u wont get down to 1.2kg with a custom alloy build, but u can get pretty light (within 100g) if u want low profile climbing wheels for some reason down the track... much cheaper too...

i wouldn't pay near 1k for low profile carbon.... aero rims are a bit more worth it, should be stiffer as well..


----------



## CleavesF

+1 on deep dish carbon. Low dish carbon? I don't think so. 

Carbon is about flash and aerodynamics, not weight or whatever else. You can't have giant Easton or Zipp logos on a small low profile rim. 

Low profile is aluminum's territory. Deep dish is carbon. I'd never buy those "aero" aluminum wheelsets. Sure, Velocities and such are nice, but to me it's all in. Go for broke!


----------



## brentster

tellwolfe said:


> Thanks David! Has anyone ridden the SLX? Anyone... Anyone...



I have the EA90 SLX's Incredible rolling wheels. I'd probably go with the Aeros, if in fact they're aero enough to do anything.


----------



## brentster

CleavesF said:


> +1 on deep dish carbon. Low dish carbon? I don't think so.
> 
> Carbon is about flash and aerodynamics, not weight or whatever else. You can't have giant Easton or Zipp logos on a small low profile rim.
> 
> Low profile is aluminum's territory. Deep dish is carbon. I'd never buy those "aero" aluminum wheelsets. Sure, Velocities and such are nice, but to me it's all in. Go for broke!


All of that is so funny and so true.


----------



## wankski

cool, how u find the ea90 slx? do you find it flexy at all? how much do u weigh if u don't mind? looks like a small frame, but i'm guessing around 70kg+

my only concern is rel few spokes on low profile rims...

edit: 56mm is def aero enuff... i think u are thinking of the EA90 aero at only 32mm...


----------



## brentster

wankski said:


> cool, how u find the ea90 slx? do you find it flexy at all? how much do u weigh if u don't mind? looks like a small frame, but i'm guessing around 70kg+
> 
> my only concern is rel few spokes on low profile rims...
> 
> edit: 56mm is def aero enuff... i think u are thinking of the EA90 aero at only 32mm...


I'm 5'9" and 145 pounds or 66 kilos. My bike is a 54 cm

The wheels are upgrades from my Easton Vista SL's and are noticebly stiffer. What is most noticeable is how well the wheels roll. They feature Easton's top of the line R4 bearings.

You're right. I was thinking about the aluminum "aero"s. 56 would definitely do it.


----------



## MaestroXC

VeloNews did a test of carbon tubular"climbing wheels" a few issues ago, I believe it was the one with George Hincapie on the cover. They tested aerodynamics, stiffness, weight, and braking performance, in what I thought was a pretty good package. They provided the data without focusing strictly on the data, also talking a lot about feel and braking. It's worth a read.

Tested were the Zipp 202s, Campy Hyperons, Easton EC90 SLX, Shimano C24(?), Bontrager Race XXX Lite, Reynolds MV32, and possibly a few I'm forgetting.


----------

